# TDP reviews the Sony A9



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sony-a9.aspx

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

IMHO, the #1 problem with this class of camera was not missed by Mr. Carnathan.

_"When you want to have full control over something, you grasp it with your entire hand. You don't hold a baseball bat, tennis racket or golf club with just your fingertips. The same is true for a camera grip. While I'm not swinging my camera in the same way as those sporting implements are used, I still want total control over my camera and attached lens. The a9 (and a7R II) grip is modestly too small for my medium-sized hands, even with the battery grip installed. When grasping the camera in the manner needed to control a sizable lens, the first joint on my first fingers presses into the back of the lens. With neither my finger joint nor the lens being cushioned, discomfort is the result."
_
More TDP excellent unmet user needs being called out here. See a new Carnathan finger smashing shot below.

That's a straight up fail for me. For all the tech in the world inside, the small grip and its proximity to the lens mount is inexcusable. Mouseover the A7 vs. A9 side comparisons and it's not a flying leap to presume they took an 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' tack with the body/grip side of things. That's lazy, IMHO.

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 26, 2017)

Sony A7 bodies are acceptable with a moderately sized prime lens. But put on any f/2.8 GM zooms or bigger fast primes and ergonomics goes out of the window. Include counter-intuitive menu navigation and even the best sensor is not going to save you from unpleasant shooting experience.

But I quite liked A7 II with Zeiss Loxia primes, weight and size were just alright...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't have any experience with this and allied Sony cameras. How good are they at spot AF? I use this and A1 servo much of the time for isolating small birds against a busy background. Even the larger centre AF on a 70 or 80D can cause problems.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 29, 2017)

Logical result of the trend toward smaller and lighter mirrorless cameras.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 29, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Logical result of the trend toward smaller and lighter mirrorless cameras.



Logical perhaps, not ergonomical...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2017)

Sony's heritage has always been about making electronics smaller. It has worked for them in the past, and their success caused companies to follow after them. 

They have also had some big failures in gauging the market, like the beta recorder that was my first VCR. I still have two or three of them lying around.

The market for users who can comfortably hold a small camera is a large one, but at a high price point, it gets much smaller, and tends more toward those with large high end lenses, which I see as a problem.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 29, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony's heritage has always been about making electronics smaller. It has worked for them in the past, and their success caused companies to follow after them.
> 
> They have also had some big failures in gauging the market, like the beta recorder that was my first VCR. I still have two or three of them lying around.
> 
> The market for users who can comfortably hold a small camera is a large one, but at a high price point, it gets much smaller, and tends more toward those with large high end lenses, which I see as a problem.


I agree. I am not on the smaller/lighter bandwagon. The current Canon 5 series size fits my hands well. Just noting the trend.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 29, 2017)

Small mirrorless camera is good for the general population as a step-up from phone photography. But A9 should've been beefier anyway, perhaps even with integrated grip. If you put any f/2.8 GM zoom or f/1.4 prime such as 35 or 85, the whole system gets very front heavy. Not to mention lenses like 70-200 or 100-400. It's like trying to use Canon big white with 200D body...


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 29, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Small mirrorless camera is good for the general population as a step-up from phone photography. But A9 should've been beefier anyway, perhaps even with integrated grip. If you put any f/2.8 GM zoom or f/1.4 prime such as 35 or 85, the whole system gets very front heavy. Not to mention lenses like 70-200 or 100-400. *It's like trying to use Canon big white with 200D body...*



That's exactly what I've been doing for the last five years.

The 1100D isn't quite an SL but it's very close. I had the 5D2 for about a year and I hated using that body on the 400f5.6.
Total weight savings is important, and the only reason people "think" it's "unbalanced" is they've been taught to say it is.
Hold the lens by the tripod foot and effectively use your hand as a gimbal, you gain nothing by adding weight to the back.


----------



## Khufu (Aug 21, 2017)

I hold my cameras/lenses with the butt of my left hand and my right hand is afforded the dexterity to manipulate the controls and dials, wherever they are on the camera body. I've never really understood these arguments about groping at camera bodies and right-hand palms and fingers not being fully accommodated... For reference, my main two bodies are a 5D3 and an M2, with lenses of all sizes and the 400/5.6L frequently used on both, and this handling approach suits me fine


----------



## Jopa (Aug 23, 2017)

Just cut a piece off of your index finger. Problem solved. That was easy.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 23, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Small mirrorless camera is good for the general population as a step-up from phone photography. But A9 should've been beefier anyway, perhaps even with integrated grip. If you put any f/2.8 GM zoom or f/1.4 prime such as 35 or 85, the whole system gets very front heavy. Not to mention lenses like 70-200 or 100-400. It's like trying to use Canon big white with 200D body...



Once I tried the Bigma on the Sony A6000, plastic mount, via the LA-EA4. That was quite an experience...


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 23, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Small mirrorless camera is good for the general population as a step-up from phone photography. But A9 should've been beefier anyway, perhaps even with integrated grip. If you put any f/2.8 GM zoom or f/1.4 prime such as 35 or 85, the whole system gets very front heavy. Not to mention lenses like 70-200 or 100-400. *It's like trying to use Canon big white with 200D body...*
> ...



After using the SL2 for two weeks now I am impressed how good the thin but deep grip works. After using my 600D for some photos I must say that the SL2 has a much better grip than the 600D - my hands are moderately large (if spread out ~25cm from the tips of the thumb to the little finger).

O.k. I haven't used it with the big white but with the 4.0 70-200 and that works (surprisingly) very well.


----------



## daniela (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Guys!

I had the A9 in my hands for two days at an Sony powered photographic outdoor portrait workshop. It is an nice body, with different handling. It is superfast and shows an amazing image quality. Also, we were working with the Alpha 7R Mk II, that is an amazing body for stills or portrait too. For my small hands those bodies are a lot easier to handle  
As I post in an Canon fanboys ;D forum, I will comment some shortcomings: First, the AF and the shooting speed of the A9 suffers when you attach an adapter for the 500mm Sony lens. On the second day, I mounted my Canon 500mm 4.0 II on an adapter from an workshop participant. Also slow and the AF hunted a lot. 
Second, mounting the lens on an tripod is not easy, as my lens grip is to small. I was told to use an longer third party grip to get the body and the lens in balance. Some 2-3 inches in front seems to be missing.
And also, it appears to be dangerous to hold the body on the grip when the Sony body is attached. It is more shaking than on my Canon 5D body. It looks too filigree.
And at last, the service is incredible. You have to own more than two highend bodies and more than three highend lenses to get an faster service : Some participants claimed an 8-10 weeks long repair time on Alpha 7 bodies.

Summed up, the Sony bodies offer an incredible quality at sharpness, details and colours. But do not offer longer and "pricy" primes for birding and no "prime" service.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 23, 2017)

Daniela,
you lost me right there, at the 7-8 weeks repair turnaround period. I do not gamble, do not believe in fairys, unicorns and trust that sh1te happens when it is least expected.

with regards to fanboyism of this forum:
we like Canon products as they are reliable, well engineered and manufactured, ergonomically designed, easy to use and get the job done at pro level. We are group of likeminded individuals that firmly believe that cameras are tools with mid to long term lifespan and therefore specs come second and real world experience comes first.
I hope it helps.



daniela said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had the A9 in my hands for two days at an Sony powered photographic outdoor portrait workshop. It is an nice body, with different handling. It is superfast and shows an amazing image quality. Also, we were working with the Alpha 7R Mk II, that is an amazing body for stills or portrait too. For my small hands those bodies are a lot easier to handle
> As I post in an Canon fanboys ;D forum, I will comment some shortcomings: First, the AF and the shooting speed of the A9 suffers when you attach an adapter for the 500mm Sony lens. On the second day, I mounted my Canon 500mm 4.0 II on an adapter from an workshop participant. Also slow and the AF hunted a lot.
> ...


----------

